# Horse & Groom A505 Buntingford



## adrenalin rush (Jan 23, 2011)

I drove past this site today, purely by chance I had my camera in the car and thought with a child like curiosity, "That looks interesting, I wonder what it's like inside" So in i went... As you do!
I've tried to do some research on the place, here and the net, but can't find much and was quite surprised as it looks as though it's been abandoned for some time.

A bit top heavy on pictures, but hope you enjoy looking!


----------



## nelly (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice photos, I really would like to explore a pub.

Thankyou


----------



## adrenalin rush (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## muppet (Jan 23, 2011)

nice little explore there . the place looks well fooked thanks


----------



## highcannons (Jan 23, 2011)

Great stuff and I like the pictures. It never ceases to amaze me how much stuff is left behind, still the local chavs have worked hard on this to ensure an appiontment with Mr Bulldozer....


----------

